# mod request - unthrottle data



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

I haven't heard of unthrottling 4g data but it made such a big difference on my old 3g phones I would love to see this implemented. Thanks


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

I really wouldn't think that is necessary on AOSP ROMs... which essentially is every ROM out.

Plus, you posted in the wrong section, man.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Unthrottle what? VZW doesnt throttle data


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

afaik vzw only throttles extreme 3g users at the moment. And its throttled on the network side so no tweak or nod would be able to do anything about it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

What does VZW consider extreme data usage? I'm over 14gb this month and still have 5 days left on my billing cycle and haven't seen any throttling. This is average use for me for over 2 years now(heavy tethering) and have never been throttled.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mzrdisi (Sep 18, 2011)

Check for "Network Opt" on your feature list. (Funny, it's a feature)

I have it on mine. They must roll the dice with that. i have a buddy who uses as much as me if not more and he isn't "network optimized"


----------



## Jconner05 (Sep 6, 2011)

I work at an indirect Verizon dealer and from what Verizon told us, they are legally unable to throttle devices that use the 4G spectrum. I think it has to do with a section in the FCC auction deal stating open access to the network, but I'm not 100% sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Nothing is throttled on LTE. You could pull down 100GB and your speed won't change. If your speeds drop, it's due to your location, device or how you configured your device.


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

What I think he is asking for is for the phones connection to be Uncapped. Which is not needed 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## j2theMatt (Jun 10, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Unthrottle what? VZW doesnt throttle data


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Of course they do! Anyone above 3.667 gb/BC, that is, to be clear, gigabytes per billing cycle, gets a governor applied to their DSB.(device specific bandwidth)


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

j2theMatt said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> Of course they do! Anyone above 3.667 gb/BC, that is, to be clear, gigabytes per billing cycle, gets a governor applied to their DSB.(device specific bandwidth)


Source for this very specific info?

Also they can not throttle 4g at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

j2theMatt said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> Of course they do! Anyone above 3.667 gb/BC, that is, to be clear, gigabytes per billing cycle, gets a governor applied to their DSB.(device specific bandwidth)


Are you talking like your on a 2gb or 5gb plan? Cause im on unlimited and consistently use way more then 3.667gb in my billing cycle..... Your statement is not all true.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

luniz7 said:


> Are you talking like your on a 2gb or 5gb plan? Cause im on unlimited and consistently use way more then 3.667gb in my billing cycle..... Your statement is not all true.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Same here

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

j2theMatt said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> Of course they do! Anyone above 3.667 gb/BC, that is, to be clear, gigabytes per billing cycle, gets a governor applied to their DSB.(device specific bandwidth)


I'm at 19GB used so far this month and I'm still getting great 4G speeds. 
Last month i hit 15GB and the month before i hit 12GB.
I see no new features added to my account either.
I am pretty sure they don't tether 4G.


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

mzrdisi said:


> Check for "Network Opt" on your feature list. (Funny, it's a feature)
> 
> I have it on mine. They must roll the dice with that. i have a buddy who uses as much as me if not more and he isn't "network optimized"


They don't roll the dice. They only throttle you in congested areas on 3G. Like if a tower hold 100 people and there are 100 people. If your the 5% then you'll get throttled, but once the congestion dies down you will be unthrottled.
4G devices are not affected by this network optimization. Though they reserve the right to at a later time... Yes it is LEGAL. Block C rules doesn't say you can't. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

I think they do throttle. Just a few days ago, I could watch a video on YouTube perfectly fine. Now, it always stops and loads. YouTube is pretty much useless right now. This goes for all downloads, too.

My speed tests are showing anything from 1 mbps to 2 mbps...and that's on LTE. Pretty sad speeds for LTE. This is in the same area where I normally get 15-25 mbps.

When I switch to 3G, YouTube plays and loads fine. Right now, 3G is faster than my 4G.

My usage this month is higher than what I usually use at 15 gb. I usually stay under 10 gb. My billing cycle ends on the 19th, so I'll wait and see how my speeds are after that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I doubt you're being throttled...


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

j2theMatt said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> Of course they do! Anyone above 3.667 gb/BC, that is, to be clear, gigabytes per billing cycle, gets a governor applied to their DSB.(device specific bandwidth)


Methinks it's a trollin'
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## packruler (Jun 6, 2011)

Verizon throttled me the month after I downloaded >200 GB of data

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

packruler said:


> Verizon throttled me the month after I downloaded >200 GB of data
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Imagine that........ Unnecessary.


----------



## anewday (Jan 8, 2012)

They are not allowed to throttle 4g per the fcc rules.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## _Mych_ (Jun 21, 2011)

Never been throttled even when I've done ~100GB

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol thanks...that makes my 15-20 gigabytes a month look a lot better lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I think the OP is referring to the Bunker Buster DTR. I remember this from my DINC.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

packruler said:


> Verizon throttled me the month after I downloaded >200 GB of data
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


^----And these are the people you can thank for losing unlimited data plans


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

anewday said:


> They are not allowed to throttle 4g per the fcc rules.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes they can...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Borgey (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol people have the regulations on block c so confused......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Borgey (Sep 13, 2011)

Munchys_ said:


> Never been throttled even when I've done ~100GB
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

I would like to give a personal thank you for you n people like yourself ruining unlimited data for everyone else. Thank you kind sir....... thank you


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Google is your friend: http://support.verizonwireless.com/information/data_disclosure.html

And I don't think they would lie on a legal disclosure about anything.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Munchys_ said:


> Never been throttled even when I've done ~100GB
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You are the reason we can't have nice things.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

It always amazes me when people are such pigs that they blow a good thing for everyone and they don't even realize it. Soon it will be bye bye root tether.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

I use on average around 15gb no tethering. People that use more then that is really asinine in my opinion. There's no need to use 100gb or 200gb of data with your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

lortay78 said:


> It always amazes me when people are such pigs that they blow a good thing for everyone and they don't even realize it. Soon it will be bye bye root tether.


No need to be calling people on here pigs. Let's keep it civil


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

packruler said:


> Verizon throttled me the month after I downloaded >200 GB of data
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Gonna call BS.


----------



## bplewis24 (Jan 21, 2012)

From the link posted a few posts ago: http://support.verizonwireless.com/information/data_disclosure.html



> *Will I be affected by Network Optimization?*
> Only a small percent of customers will be affected. To be affected, you must be:​
> A data customer on an unlimited data plan;
> *Have a 3G Verizon Wireless device (if you have a 4G LTE device you will not be impacted)*; and
> ...


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Gonna call BS.


Some people like to push things just for fun. I'm sure there have been a few asshats out there tethering 24/7 downloading torrents all day thinking they are slick.


----------



## juicemane (Jun 23, 2011)

Whats slick about using a service you pay for?

Remind me again why paying $30 a month for unlimited data and using that data is a crime or a bad thing. Carriers are the ones who offered it, and have done so for years, now that the masses are using smartphones they try to re-nig and you are calling people who utilize a service they pay for pigs? Not cool.

If you pay for unlimited data, use it. I dont care if you use 2gb or 200gb. You get what you pay for. Also, keep in mind most people can get a home based ISP for around $30 a month, why should cellular data be any different. If you think it costs more, you are misinformed.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

You don't use 200gb a month on a phone. You use it by effing tethering which is not allowed unless you pay for it. I don't give a rat's ass if you agree with that or not, you SIGNED A CONTRACT. If you tether without the service, you are a pig amongst other things. Period. Some people need to man up and take responsibility for their choices and not act like scum bags. If you sign a contract, be a man and uphold it. If you don't agree with it, go with a carrier who supports your beliefs.

If you can use copious amounts of data with the phone only, GO FOR IT. Although the battery says you won't be doing that very often. Certainly not into the 200gb range.

I can look beyond tethering without an account, but when you abuse it, it pisses me off.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a feeling this thread will get closed soon like every other thread about tethering.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

juicemane said:


> Whats slick about using a service you pay for?
> 
> Remind me again why paying $30 a month for unlimited data and using that data is a crime or a bad thing. Carriers are the ones who offered it, and have done so for years, now that the masses are using smartphones they try to re-nig and you are calling people who utilize a service they pay for pigs? Not cool.
> 
> If you pay for unlimited data, use it. I dont care if you use 2gb or 200gb. You get what you pay for. Also, keep in mind most people can get a home based ISP for around $30 a month, why should cellular data be any different. If you think it costs more, you are misinformed.


That's what contracts are for. You agree to the rules to be able to use their network. Enough said.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

juicemane said:


> Whats slick about using a service you pay for?
> 
> Remind me again why paying $30 a month for unlimited data and using that data is a crime or a bad thing. Carriers are the ones who offered it, and have done so for years, now that the masses are using smartphones they try to re-nig and you are calling people who utilize a service they pay for pigs? Not cool.
> 
> If you pay for unlimited data, use it. I dont care if you use 2gb or 200gb. You get what you pay for. Also, keep in mind most people can get a home based ISP for around $30 a month, why should cellular data be any different. If you think it costs more, you are misinformed.


But the service you are paying for is not unlimited data on any device you want... it's for the device you purchased. Think of it this way...

I fit hearing aids for a living. When someone buys a new pair of hearing aids they get free batteries for 1-3 years depending on the model they buy. If six months after buying a pair the person comes in and it goes like this:

Patient: "I need three times more batteries than last time."
Me: "Why do you need more batteries?"
Patient: "Well, since I get free batteries i've been using them for my remote control, my mp3 player, my husbands hearing aids, and also my dogs electric fence collar."
Me: "No."

Granted hearing aid batteries won't power most of those devices so it doesn't necessarily apply I think that makes sense. I pay $30/mo for unlimited data on my phone.

ON MY PHONE.

Not unlimited data to whatever device my phone can share it to...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

juicemane said:


> Whats slick about using a service you pay for?
> 
> Remind me again why paying $30 a month for unlimited data and using that data is a crime or a bad thing. Carriers are the ones who offered it, and have done so for years, now that the masses are using smartphones they try to re-nig and you are calling people who utilize a service they pay for pigs? Not cool.
> 
> If you pay for unlimited data, use it. I dont care if you use 2gb or 200gb. You get what you pay for. Also, keep in mind most people can get a home based ISP for around $30 a month, why should cellular data be any different. If you think it costs more, you are misinformed.


200GB on a phone isn't using a service you pay for, it's abusing it. There are other people in the network, you don't need to hog it.

And I'm not sure where you live, but you won't get decent internet around here for $30. Bundled with cable, $30 will probably get you the lowest their from my cable provider which is either 1 or 1.5 Mbps down. That's not really even as good as 3G, and cable can support more bandwidth than limited radio frequencies.


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

*212.638GB* of Unlimited Data Used, opps VZW sorry it says Unlimited.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you pay for tethering? You for shit sure didn't do that on your phone alone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry to be the party pooper but this thread is a bit out of hand. I agree the tethering rates aren't the best but it is part of the contract you signed when you signed up/renewed. People using that much data are the reason we end up paying so much. This thread has had enough battles that I think it's time to close it down.


----------

